# Dingoo? Gemeni? A320 A330?



## xerces (Feb 2, 2011)

Okay. I recently heard about the Dingoo.

I know little to nothing about it, aside from what the reviews told me.


I see there are many versions of it.

Okay... Heres what I want

Which one of these little devices will let me play NES, SNES, GB, GBC and GBA Roms? Thats ALL i care about. Don't care about mp3s, movies, browser, wifi, pictures, tv out or any of that jazz. Just wanna play my classic Nintendo roms.

Thanks!

- Xerces


----------



## Kiaku (Feb 2, 2011)

Dingoo A320
Refer to this link: http://sience.schattenkind.net/dingoo/Dingoo_a320_eng.htm
or this: http://gbatemp.net/t227305-dingoo-a320-review

Edit: another link added


----------



## SmokeFox (Feb 2, 2011)

Well, you can play all of these using the Nintendo DS, except for some games like Mario RPG, Mortal kombat, and GBA roms you have to use a slot 2 card. But the Dingoo plays it well too, Its coming the Dingoo A380, its going to be better then the 320.


----------



## xerces (Feb 2, 2011)

Kiaku said:
			
		

> Dingoo A320
> Refer to this link: http://sience.schattenkind.net/dingoo/Dingoo_a320_eng.htm
> or this: http://gbatemp.net/t227305-dingoo-a320-review
> 
> Edit: another link added


Are you telling me to go for the A320? I read the review, I just wanna know which model will be the best bang for my buck.


----------



## Kiaku (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes, Dingoo A320. The A330 is just 64mb ram while the A320 is 32mb ram. The ram doesn't make a difference in games' speed, it's the CPU. I own a dingoo a320, and the snes emulator has been significantly updated for the native firmware. dingoo is supported by linux port, called Dingux. Dingux basically gives out more emulators that the native firmware couldnt provide. The dingoo plays NES perfectly, SNES about 80% support on games I believe (Super Mario RPG works btw, and so does Mario Kart), GB/GBC is perfect, and GBA is 95% games supported. To play kingdom hearts for GBA, you will need to create a save file through VBA emulator on the computer and transfer to your dingoo. The dingoo is cheaper than all the others, so IMO, I think u should get it.

Edit: typos


----------



## xerces (Feb 2, 2011)

Kiaku said:
			
		

> Yes, Dingoo A320. The A330 is just 64mb ram while the A320 is 32mb ram. The ram doesn't make a difference in games' speed, it's the CPU. I own a dingoo a320, and the snes emulator has been significantly updated for the native firmware. dingoo is supported by linux port, called Dingux. Dingux basically gives out more emulators that the native firmware couldnt provide. The dingoo plays NES perfectly, SNES about 80% support on games I believe (Super Mario RPG works btw, and so does Mario Kart), GB/GBC is perfect, and GBA is 95% games supported. To play kingdom hearts for GBA, you will need to create a save file through VBA emulator on the computer and transfer to your dingoo. The dingoo is cheaper than all the others, so IMO, I think u should get it.
> 
> Edit: typos



Does the Dingoo A320 support Real Time Clock for GBA games?


----------



## Kiaku (Feb 2, 2011)

unfortunately, no, but it supports 9 slots of RTS. It also supports RTG on GBA's in-game-menu.


----------



## Fireballo (Feb 2, 2011)

I have a Dingoo and I think it kind of sucks. It had the worst sound ever there's a lot slow emulators. If I were you I'd get the Game Park GP2x Caanoo it's miles better than the Dingoo in every way, screen, sound emulation speed, it has wifi, G sensor. The best thing is it's only a little more than the Dingoo. If you don't want the Caanoo then the next best choice would be a PSP. The PSP can play psx games full speed and has some excellent emulators. With all the new consoles that have come out or are coming out the Dingoo looks more and more like an overpriced piece of junk. They should cut the price to $40 or $50. That's fair for what it is.


----------



## xerces (Feb 2, 2011)

Fireballo said:
			
		

> I have a Dingoo and I think it kind of sucks. It had the worst sound ever there's a lot slow emulators. If I were you I'd get the Game Park GP2x Caanoo it's miles better than the Dingoo in every way, screen, sound emulation speed, it has wifi, G sensor. The best thing is it's only a little more than the Dingoo. If you don't want the Caanoo then the next best choice would be a PSP. The PSP can play psx games full speed and has some excellent emulators. With all the new consoles that have come out or are coming out the Dingoo looks more and more like an overpriced piece of junk. They should cut the price to $40 or $50. That's fair for what it is.


Hahah, I'd pay $40 for a Dingoo!


----------



## Fireballo (Feb 2, 2011)

Think about it 
Dingoo vs Caanoo: Caannoo wins $125 to $140 on ebay
Dingoo vs Wiz: Wiz wins discontinued
Dingoo vs PSP: PSP wins I got mine new for $120

The Dingoo has serious build quality issues, the sound is just awful, and it's underpowered. Unfortunately the A380 isn't an upgrade.


----------



## xerces (Feb 2, 2011)

SmokeFox said:
			
		

> Well, you can play all of these using the Nintendo DS, except for some games like Mario RPG, Mortal kombat, and GBA roms you have to use a slot 2 card. But the Dingoo plays it well too, Its coming the Dingoo A380, its going to be better then the 320.


My only beef with the DS & DS lite is the size... they're a little more than cumbersome when i just wanna grab n go. I do 9/10ths of my gaming at school (I'm in college) and the DS doesn't fit nicely into my pockets. 

And, again, the issue of GBA games which stick out from my pockets. And I can't find a 3-in-1 to play GBA roms.


----------



## Kiaku (Feb 2, 2011)

if it's about the size, get a dingoo since it's thinner, or a gp2x since it's length is smaller, but a bit thicker. refer to this video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-33IdcH3Wb8


----------



## xerces (Feb 2, 2011)

Kiaku said:
			
		

> if it's about the size, get a dingoo since it's thinner, or a gp2x since it's length is smaller, but a bit thicker. refer to this video:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-33IdcH3Wb8


Dingoo's bigger than I thought. I just assumed from the photos it was the size of the GB Micro...


----------

